# Uber is not for every city,I guess.



## @[email protected] (Jul 7, 2017)

Here is a break down of a typical ride for me:
Base fee: $0.75
Distance2.11 mi*$0.9075/mi) $1.91
Time6.30 min*$0.1125/min) $0.70
Min Fare Supplement $0.16
My earnings: $3.52


Fare details:
Rider Pays: $6.80
Uber Receives:
Service Fee: $1.18
Booking Fee $1.60
Total: $2.78

And Uber is gonna raise the booking fee from $1.60 to $2.00, starting from tomorrow.

Typical I got 10 rides like this everyday. Nothing else, no tips. I just started about a week ago. I wonder why there are even people driving Uber in my town considering you have to pay expenses, and federal tax, self-employment tax on your net income. Am I missing something?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

@[email protected] said:


> Here is a break down of a typical ride for me:
> Base fee: $0.75
> Distance2.11 mi*$0.9075/mi) $1.91
> Time6.30 min*$0.1125/min) $0.70
> ...


Nope... the rates are too low to really make anything. Some markets are even lower, Orlando for instance.

Quit before you go insane, try Walmart for an employment opportunity.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

you guys need to start screenshot'ing those, post on yelp, and like each others' reviews as one way to start rider awareness...printing out a screenshot and taping it to the back of your car seat is another.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't see how guys in smaller markets can make it. Even in larger markets with regular PT and doing food delivery when there isn't a surge it's still a hustle.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> I don't see how guys in smaller markets can make it. Even in larger markets with regular PT and doing food delivery when there isn't a surge it's still a hustle.


Well in Orlando it can be really busy, and you STILL can't make diddly.

$65 for 100 miles is a sick joke. And that's 100 miles with a customer driving in a straight line, with no empty miles.

There's 3 problems...

Too many drivers
Too low of rates
Not enough business

If you get any of the problems you can't make money, some markets have all 3.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 7, 2017)

And I usually have to drive the same distance to get there, and getting back to where I live could be double the distance.


----------



## Jorgeletsee (Jun 26, 2017)

Lol you guys want to make 1.00 dollar a mile or what? If you want a better job go study. Not even truckers that own their own teuck make that.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jorgeletsee said:


> Lol you guys want to make 1.00 dollar a mile or what? If you want a better job go study. Not even truckers that own their own teuck make that.


Yeah, but truckers don't sit around for 30 minutes an hour not driving anywhere, and then spend 15 minutes driving without pay, followed by 15 minutes of driving for pay.

As for study, unless you have a job lined up that you know you want to do that requires study, don't bother. Otherwise you are more likely just to rack up debt and not get any job that pays any better than you would otherwise.

I've never heard of a trucker making less than minimum wage. Not all truck driving jobs are equal but I was recently transporting a truckers who was boasting to me that he made over $100K per year. He hated his job though since he were always away from his family.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

@[email protected] said:


> Typical I got 10 rides like this everyday. Nothing else, no tips. I just started about a week ago. I wonder why there are even people driving Uber in my town considering you have to pay expenses, and federal tax, self-employment tax on your net income. Am I missing something?


yes you are missing some facts

point to point transportation is for every city.

the thing with uber is that there is no limits on the numbers that can come out


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

@[email protected] - A couple of observations: 1) College Station is a college town and school's out. It will be better when school is in session. 2) You are seeing Uber getting a larger % of fares charged because they are trying to make profit. They are doing this by not 'reducing' the drivers pay, rather, by increasing what the customer pays without sharing with the driver. The funny thing about this is the customer is oblivious.


----------



## Jorgeletsee (Jun 26, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah, but truckers don't sit around for 30 minutes an hour not driving anywhere, and then spend 15 minutes driving without pay, followed by 15 minutes of driving for pay.
> 
> As for study, unless you have a job lined up that you know you want to do that requires study, don't bother. Otherwise you are more likely just to rack up debt and not get any job that pays any better than you would otherwise.
> 
> I've never heard of a trucker making less than minimum wage. Not all truck driving jobs are equal but I was recently transporting a truckers who was boasting to me that he made over $100K per year. He hated his job though since he were always away from his family.


 Then go be a trucker. Thats what im doing. Im doing uber for three months until i get a job in trucking. Uber while def not a good job per se i am making around 600. A week after gas and maintenance


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jorgeletsee said:


> Then go be a trucker. Thats what im doing. Im doing uber for three months until i get a job in trucking. Uber while def not a good job per se i am making around 600. A week after gas and maintenance


Nice. I'm not interested in being a trucker at the moment, but in my market the pay is actually about $1/mile with $0.825 a mile and $0.15 a minute.

So you can go be a trucker and I can keep my $1/mile. We can both be happy.

I don't know how many hours you do a week to profit $600 in a week, but in my market it is hard to make even a revenue of $600 in a week despite the higher per mile pay my market has.


----------



## Jorgeletsee (Jun 26, 2017)

Well sounds like you need to do something. If i wasnt making 600 a week i would go do something else


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

False facts on owner/operators. As a truck driver, in a company truck, I can earn 42 cents to 52 cents (3 plus years experience) / mile. That is also on empty miles, even without a trailer. If I drove 400 miles (a very hard day is 550-600), that's about $150-200 a day. There are days where a truck driver sits, not getting paid in a state other than his own...

Owner ops in the wrong part of trucking get 85 cents, but can get over $1.50 / mile, but pay for their own fuel (6.5-8.5 mpg) and insurance. If a driving team owns a truck (husband, wife / father, son / brothers), they can get 1000 miles a day, and really get some money.

My last local truck driving job was $24 per hour, driving mail for the Christmas rush. 40-50 hours per week, but pay dropped to just under $20 after 40 hours (government rules). I have been applying for local jobs, but there are 10 drivers per opening.

3 times in 4 years I sat for 5 days (CA, MN, MN) waiting for a load. Not fun when there is no freight.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber sucks. You wear out your car and make nothing.


----------



## Jorgeletsee (Jun 26, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> False facts on owner/operators. As a truck driver, in a company truck, I can earn 42 cents to 52 cents (3 plus years experience) / mile. That is also on empty miles, even without a trailer. If I drove 400 miles (a very hard day is 550-600), that's about $150-200 a day. There are days where a truck driver sits, not getting paid in a state other than his own...
> 
> Owner ops in the wrong part of trucking get 85 cents, but can get over $1.50 / mile, but pay for their own fuel (6.5-8.5 mpg) and insurance. If a driving team owns a truck (husband, wife / father, son / brothers), they can get 1000 miles a day, and really get some money.
> 
> ...


Depends where you apply. Overall there is a shortage of drivers. Also you need to your own fleet going. My brother in law has 5 drivers and easily makes 100k a year. His drivers drive from southern cali to sacramento and drop off loads around long beach.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber is completely clueless on how to operate in any city that isn't densely populated in one small area.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Uber is completely clueless on how to operate in any city that isn't densely populated in one small area.


do you care to expand on this?

uber's strategy has been to expand to smaller communities, the idea being that these areas never had good cab service as the hacks didn't want to drive long distances to pick them up.

uber resolved that problem by flooding the markets with a lot of new drivers willing to go any distance for aping at their own expense.

hasn't this strategery been working out for uber?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> do you care to expand on this?
> 
> uber's strategy has been to expand to smaller communities, the idea being that these areas never had good cab service as the hacks didn't want to drive long distances to pick them up.
> 
> ...


Only in the very short term, but eventually drivers not being paid properly equates to bad service and a superior option will eventually take the market from Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Jorgeletsee said:


> Lol you guys want to make 1.00 dollar a mile or what? If you want a better job go study. Not even truckers that own their own teuck make that.


Uber loves idiots like you!!!



itsablackmarket said:


> Only in the very short term, but eventually drivers not being paid properly equates to bad service and a superior option will eventually take the market from Uber and Lyft.


If lyft is in your market and you are not running both apps you are waiting your time


----------



## @blue_m[email protected] (Jul 7, 2017)

I drove 15 min to give a ride yesterday of 3.61miles, a very typical one for me. My net earning is 5.16 bucks. Then after I got home(another 4 + miles), this dude called me saying he dropped his cell in my car. I had to bring it back to where I dropped him off cuz he was working. Great, I spent like an hour, what I got in the end. Geez......
Did I mention that he brushed his hair and dropped all his dandruff in my car? Ugggggggh


----------

